# WKCR Bach Festival 2016



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Columbia University's WKCR FM began its annual Bach Festival at 1:00 this morning (a day earlier than usual). Nothing but the music of JS Bach from then until midnight on New Year's Eve.

You can listen free from anywhere from the station's home page:

https://www.cc-seas.columbia.edu/wkcr/

Daily program highlights are available on the website.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for this! I was just listening in to some orchestral Bach played the "old-fashioned" pre-HIP way on the "Bach Festival" station.
I haven't heard Bach played like that in years. Sobering.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

They're playing a Romantic-style orchestration of the Passacaglia in C minor for organ right now. Questionable. But WKCR is generally recommended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bluecrab said:


> Columbia University's WKCR FM began its annual Bach Festival at 1:00 this morning (a day earlier than usual). Nothing but the music of JS Bach from then until midnight on New Year's Eve.
> 
> You can listen free from anywhere from the station's home page:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Put your hand up if your own Bach collection is large enough for you to do that amount of programming without repetition!

:wave:


----------

